# what did you eat?



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Weirdest things that your goat has eaten or chewed on

First one... 
My goat Billie Joe was chewing on a spoon (no idea where he got it)


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I once found my goat free and eating cigar butts my dad threw outside ( she looked like she was really smoking it!) . Another time my little brother offered my buck a hotdog with ketchup and he really enjoyed it!
But the weirdest thing was my doe who I found eating a pile of chicken feathers and skin.....


----------



## Twink90

My nanny use to chase a person down if they were smoking! Like the cigarette butt was her crack! Her daughter use to chase the chickens around pulling out feathers & would chew on them! Now I wonder of there is mineral in feathers they were lacking? I feed loose goat mineral & baking soda.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

My friends goat loves chewing on horse hoof trimmings like a dog


----------



## crownofjules

My first and only Patio furniture set. They started ripping off the welting, then the fabric of the cushion itself. This took them about 6 months to do-in the four chairs. I still have the steel frames :sigh:


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I lost the spring off my clippers and couldn't find it then all of a sudden I hear a crunching noise... Billie Joe was eating it.. I had to pry it out of his mouth.


----------



## kc8lsk

The wierdest thing I have ever see my goats chewing on was my border collie mix puppy even though that was only the doelings it was really cute as he was only the size of a cat at the time:shrug:


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

I has goats when I was a kid. Once our doe ate my kite then she ate my mom's silk scarf off the clothes line. Fast forward 30 years and now I have my own goats. While we were building our barn, my wether Skooter ate the little package of screws for the door striker plate plastic baggie and all....... My husband was really impressed - not!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

A 2" decking screw. My ND grabbed it & ran like Forest Gump... she just ran. Had it dangling from her lips & when I caught her... down the hatch it went. It has never been seen again. No harm to the goat as far as I know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

I used to have a Saanen doe that loved Rum and coke. You learned real quick not to set your drink down where she could get it. Now I have 2 Saanen wethers that will chase you down and try to steal your beer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Pygmy goat has eaten the weirdest things:
She strips paint off of buildings, and will drink it out of the can if you are not watching.
Turkey
Cheese
Coffee
Iced Tea
Beer

I know she has eaten a lot of other weird, weird things..


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Mine chew on the barn all the time. They also love beer and will literally steal the bottle then knock it over to drink it


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I found mine nibbling on the barn cats tail today


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that reminded me. I had one that ate all the wool of my ram one year.


----------



## shawneesas

i was reading a book in the barn once. goat wanders over and just takes a bite out of it. when we had chickens, we would be holding them and the goats would come up and eat the feathers (other people have goats that do this it think...). the chickens were not happy ~:->


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

My goats chew on each other's scrapies tags for some reason


----------



## OakHollowRanch

My Alpine eats whole chicken eggs and two of my Nubians ate all the burlap off of the chicken hoop coop over the course of about 10 months of walking to and from the barn twice a day. I haven't witnessed any chicken eating yet! :crazy:


----------



## goatlady1314

My goat clide got a mouth ful of feathers out of my chicken Charlotte! She just eats her like she's hay haha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My ND doe almost swallowed a letter from my tattoo kit.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Plastic bits from the shavings container. Patti will try to rip off bits of the soft plastic and eat it like it's hotcakes.


----------



## kc8lsk

My goats decided to eat 1/2 their barn door now they say that it's really cold out. Especially during -30F wind chill temps.


----------



## PygmyMom

I am glad someone brought this post up... My ND also LOVES cigarette butts. If the hubby forgets to empty the tray and she gets in the garage, she will eat an entire ashtray worth. She beelines towards the ashtray everytime she gets in the garage. She's got a serious nicotine addiction. Glad she's not the only one. Lol!


----------

